
Show HN: Scalpel, electronic medical records designed for doctors - pg_bot
http://www.scalpel.com
======
pg_bot
Hi I'm Tom, one of the founders of Scalpel. We started a medical clinic in
South Carolina a few years ago and found that existing products did not meet
the needs of solo practitioners. So we built these tools to automate the
majority of our operations so we could be more efficient in delivering
healthcare to our patients.

We decided to release our products publicly due to the outbreak of COVID-19,
and will be offering our communications tool free to any doctors who want to
coordinate between clinics during the pandemic.

If anyone has any questions I will be monitoring this thread and will be happy
to answer as the day goes on.

------
perilunar
Why would you give your software the same name as an existing tool used by the
target audience?

Imagine if someone created a new tool for programmers and called it 'Code
Editor' or 'Compiler'.

------
jdmcnugent
Very cool move. What does the communications tool specifically do?

~~~
pg_bot
It's a HIPAA compliant real time chat based on groups and threads. It's mostly
used for internal communication within a practice or for referring patients,
generating orders, or clarifying quick details between practices. We also use
it for support within the application, so when there is an issue or feedback a
member of our team is put in direct contact with the person that was affected.

We have some other cool features in the pipeline, but that's what we can do
today.

